# Bloodspire for download



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

A Blood Angel Space Marine Battle Audio ready for download!! There's a sample clip and ready to go for only $7.99. By C Z Dunn. Narrated by Seán Barrett. Performed by Rupert Degas, Chris Fairbank & David Timson.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Space-Marine-Battles/bloodspire-mp3.html


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Cover's amazing...not so hot on audio dramas though...


----------

